# Favourite Aspect of Home Theater



## Guest (Aug 29, 2008)

What do you enjoy most about your home theater?

For some its building it I guess, the sense of self satisfaction for setting up such a beautiful thing on your own.

For others maybe its showing off your room to your friends and seeing their emotions as they are blasted away by your sound and awed by the quality of your screen.

Whatever your reason, tell the fourm.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Watching a movie on my 100" Black Widow screen! :T :bigsmile:


----------



## Richard W. Haines (Jul 9, 2007)

Since showmanship is totally lacking in today's megaplexes, I like 
creating it in my home theater. Aside from the superior picture and
sound quality I customize for the room, I put up posters, pressbooks,
lobby cards, stills and even toy related merchandize to decorate the 
theater for a specific feature. Make it an 'event' screening. 
This is what they used to do in the movie palaces way back
then. Virtually impossible to do it in a megaplex because they are
showing so many titles, there's no room or incentive to feature any
specific one but that was part of the fun of going to cinemas decades ago.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

As Richard already said for me its the quality of the movie I enjoy the most, these days movie theaters are geared to packing as many people into one space as possible and then showing you a movie that was never set up properly meaning the balance and levels of the audio are not checked. Video quality is another sore spot for me, I can get a far better quality image on my 96" screen with Blu or HD DVD even with my older 720P projector than any theater in my home city. and with fully uncompressed audio I can archive far more chest thumping bass and clean crisp highs than most. All in all a far more enjoyable and relaxing experience.


----------



## jeffreybehr (Mar 17, 2008)

First, I love movies, and I love seeing my favorites multiple times. (I read novels multiple times, too.) I enjoy attending local Harkins theaters--the only ones I will attend--and see maybe 40 - 50 movies a year. My home viewing is done usually alone; I don't have an HT to impress my friends.

While my current HT has been a long time building, it's finally at the quality level I want, with an Epson 1080UB projector and an 80"-wide Severtson 16:9 permanent screen. (I'm working on my buddy to replace his 90"er with a 104"er so I can buy his 90, but he hasn't budged yet.) 

I love sitting in my own musicroom* watching a picture superior to what I get anywhere else and listening to a 6-channel system that sounds better than ANY I've ever heard, at MY convenience.



* modified especially for great music reproduction more than 25 years ago


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

There's a lot, but this are the most important:

1. Picture is excellent (my TV is just 67" ... but enough for my room and viewing distance).
2. I can choose the movie I want to watch, replay, pause, etc.
3. Audio: excellent. (I can choose the volume level I want to use and change anything).
4. No bothering, No talking, people standing up in front of you, etc.
5. Buttkickers add that extra experience ...
6. I don't have to spend a lot of $$$ to watch a movie.
7. I did it myself ... I spend time building, designing, etc.
8. I can be part of this great forum :bigsmile: ... if it wasn't for my HT, I would never found it :yes: ... is a pleasure to share my experiences and learn more everyday :T


----------



## skloong (Feb 26, 2008)

Favourite aspect of Home Theater

1) you can play rerun of old movies for the family such as the sound of Music which was screen in theater even before my elderest son was born!
2) Watching movies at home is even more relaxing than at the theater and no need to rush to buy tickets and also have a favourite seating in the home wheras in the theater, may not have a good seating since other patron may take up all the good seats.
3) half way through the show, if you are tired, can continue the movie the next day.
4) Good Picture quality and surround sound at home make home theater enjoyable as compared to movies at the theater.
5) Finally, watching movies at home with the family bring closer relationship & understanding among family members.

Loong


----------



## DougMac (Jan 24, 2008)

Our local theater chains, Amstar and Regal are like FM radio nowadays. Programming is done by bean counters and usually aimed at the lowest common denominator. There are many really good films they never book and others, like "Once", play only a week. Netflix has a wealth of movies both old and new that would never make it to the multiplex. In addition, my wife and I have been enjoying TV series. "Damages" looks great in BD!

PQ and SQ is superior to the theaters. We're projecting a 110" diagonal image. We can adjust volume level to "just right". Our cats curl up in our laps while we watch. The multiplexes frown on that. We watched some of "Planet Earth" the other night. The girls were fascinated!

One of the best things we did was build a small kitchen adjacent to the theater. Popcorn is better and cheaper. We also stock beverages not available at the theater.

Doug


----------



## drf (Oct 22, 2006)

Well, there are three aspects to my theatre that just can't be beat (in my eyes).

1) Being a single parent and strapt for cash means that getting jaw dropping SQ and PQ is a satisfaction that can only be bettered by either God or a decent woman.

2) The look on your friends faces when they discover what you built for 1/10 the price of their system is either just as good or better.

3) The simple pleasure of watching a decent movie when it suits me.


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

drf said:


> 2) The look on your friends faces when they discover what you built for 1/10 the price of their system is either just as good or better.


You beat me too it on this one! The look on people's faces when they see two giant pillars next to a 100" screen and I tell them they are speakers is priceless :bigsmile:

The satisfaction of creating the cinematic experience, and enjoying a good film is my favorite part.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

It's a couple of really simple things for me;

1 - I have control of the pause button and the bathroom is just down the hall.
2 - If the kids in front of me are talking or otherwise annoying me I can just send them to their rooms.
3 - I also have control of the volume and rewind buttons.

and a lot of the other items you guys have brought up.


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

Although I have just a starter system building, it still sounds great.

I enjoy mainly;

- A system that many are impressed over.

- Being able to feel more "in the game" or "In the movie" experiences, than hearing it through TVs or cheap HTs from wal mart.

- I enjoy building it, setting it up, and researching things to make it better.


----------



## jrhaden (Oct 17, 2008)

I don't know yet, as Im just starting to work on mine.


----------

